# HS828 TC auger teeth rebuild ??



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi guys, I'm new to this forum but I'm also new to Honda snowblower. It was kind of a dream for me till I decided to buy a used one from a retailer. The unit is in real good shape, it run like a charm. The only thing that isnt perfect are the auger tooth. I know they are supposed to be 3/4 inch long at their top but mine are more between 3/8'' and 1/2''. 
I was wondering if I try to rebuild them by adding some layers of mig soldering on top and following their shape till they are 3/4'' high would it be a great idea or bad Idea.. By now they are working really fine and both auger are not wobling and aren't bent, tooth are just a bit short..

What would you do, Form my part I would leave em like that but in the condition all the rest or the unit is It could be a near perfect unit with this improvment.

Thanks 
David


----------



## Mr Fixit (Nov 19, 2013)

*teeth wearing?*

I doubt snow wore down your auger teeth at all.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I have heard the Hondas can be tipped so the augers can scrape ice off the driveway. That could be what happened.


----------



## Thump_rrr (Dec 22, 2013)

mobeasto123 said:


> Hi guys, I'm new to this forum but I'm also new to Honda snowblower. It was kind of a dream for me till I decided to buy a used one from a retailer. The unit is in real good shape, it run like a charm. The only thing that isnt perfect are the auger tooth. I know they are supposed to be 3/4 inch long at their top but mine are more between 3/8'' and 1/2''.
> I was wondering if I try to rebuild them by adding some layers of mig soldering on top and following their shape till they are 3/4'' high would it be a great idea or bad Idea.. By now they are working really fine and both auger are not wobling and aren't bent, tooth are just a bit short..
> 
> What would you do, Form my part I would leave em like that but in the condition all the rest or the unit is It could be a near perfect unit with this improvment.
> ...


Can you post a picture?
It's very doubtful that somebody wore them down that much without putting some major wear and tear on the rest of the machine.

Mine were really rusty but a good sandblasting took care of that.


----------



## sr71 (Mar 25, 2013)

What does the auger housing look like at bottom? The only way I can see that much wear is if the scraper and shoes were not setup properly which should also result in the housing wearing down instead of the shoes. 

To answer your question you could braze or silver solder carbide tips on but that's time consuming and expensive if you don't have the material. I'd recommend getting a new set of augers and be done with it. (I know they are expensive - a set for my 1132 would be $580)


----------



## snow blows (Jan 9, 2016)

woopsie


----------

